# When are goldens "full grown"



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He will probably not get to much taller but start filling out. I think they said with males they dont continue maturing till about 2 years. How tall is he to his shoulder?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree, 2 years is the age where they most likley will stop growing.

Cody is very big too and we only bought a Kennel 36' long, so we are keeping our fingers crossed that this will be enough for the amount of time, (which is very limited) that he is in the kennel.

I would wait to see if you need a new kennel or not. There is no point in getting a bigger one unless he does grow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, he probably won't grow to much more, just filling out. Mine stopped growing at about 9 - 10 month.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart is 24.5" tall weights in at 75 Lbs. He just filled out at about 3 years old. Before he was always lanky looking and puppish now he looks a little more mature even though he doesn't act very mature at times LOL.
I would say he probably grew until a year or year and a half old. He has a 42" long cage which he hasn't used since he was 8 months old. Some dogs have to use the kennels longer then others. Bogart was early out of it. He was able to fully stretch out in it laying on his side and he had room to move. I already used that crate for my first golden.
Now at 3.5 years old I only use a soft crate and then only when we go to events. He still goes right in even though he sometimes doesn't use it for a couple of months in between. Goldens are just the smartest, right next to the ACDs LOL.
All the best,


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Elke, ZsaZsa must have been watching you type? LOL. I will say that ACDs are pretty neat dogs though (right ZsaZsa?). 

I'm glad that Paige is done... she's about 23", which is a bit tall for me, but she has really nice leg length which is lacking in a lot of lines. She got that from her mom, who finished with a group 1 and the judge commented on what nice leg length she had. Sydney is 21 1/2 and yet nicely proportioned... she is just a shrimp. She was about 18 mths when she started to come into herself too, I think. Bailey sure was an adorable puppy! BJ


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

I thought I'd bring this thread back up --- I've been looking at the feeding guide for Nature's Variety Instinct for Sandwich. It's worked well so far and seems right on for her appetite. However, one of the questions for the guide is about whether the pup is half grown or not.

When is a pup half grown?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ilovesandwich said:


> I thought I'd bring this thread back up --- I've been looking at the feeding guide for Nature's Variety Instinct for Sandwich. It's worked well so far and seems right on for her appetite. However, one of the questions for the guide is about whether the pup is half grown or not.
> 
> When is a pup half grown?


I thinks it depends on what way you are asking. Weight wise? My Bear was "half grown around 6-7 months of age. Joint wise? If growth plates don't close until 18 months, "half grown" would be 9 months old. Body condition? Goldens fill out until about 2 years old, so "half grown" would be around the 1 year mark. 

Hope this helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Brave said:


> I thinks it depends on what way you are asking. Weight wise? My Bear was "half grown around 6-7 months of age. Joint wise? If growth plates don't close until 18 months, "half grown" would be 9 months old. Body condition? Goldens fill out until about 2 years old, so "half grown" would be around the 1 year mark.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks, it does help. I assume the feeding guide is asking weight-wise? Here's the guide: Feeding Guide | Nature's Variety

Sandwich weighs 43 pounds right now at 5 months old.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ilovesandwich said:


> Thanks, it does help. I assume the feeding guide is asking weight-wise? Here's the guide: Feeding Guide | Nature's Variety
> 
> Sandwich weighs 43 pounds right now at 5 months old.


What exactly are you feeding? Is it kibble? What formula? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Brave said:


> What exactly are you feeding? Is it kibble? What formula?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just kibble, Limited Ingredient Lamb.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The feeding guide spit out 4 and 7/8 cups a day for a 43 lb less than 1/2 grown pup on that formula. And 3 and 3/8 cups daily if the pup is more tab half grown. 

The limited ingredient lamp is 433 kcal/cup. 

I, personally, would do maybe 3 cups a day and reevaluate after a week. If he gets chubby, ease down by 1/4 cup. If he gets too lean, ease up by 1/4 cup. 



Ideally, puppies should be lean as they grow. You want a nice tuck at the hips both looking down and from the side when you put your hands on the puppy, light pressure is all it should take to feel ribs a few inches from the spine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

